# Lynskey R300



## 1Lieutenant (Jul 25, 2012)

Posted this already in the bike forum so feel free to delete. 
Thought I would post it here for all the dedicated owners. 

Hello all,

Been waiting since February to receive my Lynskey R300. Have spent the better part of a year reviewing post and bike reviews about this company and decided to pull the trigger despite being happy with my current carbon fiber bike, a Look 765. Always wanted a titanium bike.

I chose Lynskey due to all of reviews, but also because I could get a semi-custom bike for 1/2 the price of the more esoteric builders. I looked at the others such as Seven, Moots, Independent Fabrication, Firefly, etc after following many of your recommendations.

I ordered this bike directly from Lynskey during one of their many X% off sales. Mine was 30%. Spoke directly with one of their representative via chat or email. Fortunately their frame dimensions worked perfectly for me so no full customization was required. My body has pretty ordinary dimensions!

So, here is my "semi-custom" order:
1. R300 disc
2. Brushed finish
3. Bronze anodized label etching versus black decals
4. Bronze anodized headtube shield
5. Vision 30 wheels (which I upgraded with my previously purchased Mavic Kysrium Pro Carbon wheels with Yksion Pro 28 mm tubeless tires)
6. Internal cable routing on the downtube. This was a customization as the internal cable routing is only available on the gravel GR300 bike
7. SRAM Force 1x with 42 chainring and 11-42 rear cassette. This was a customization as this drivetrain is only available on the gravel GR300 bike
8. Gravel flared handlebars

Despite the 30% off, they included a titanium setback seatpost (this I knew about beforehand) and upon opening up the box, I found they had upgraded to the ENVE front fork (this I had no idea would be happening)

The bike was shipped by UPS and arrived in three days from notification. The thick and sturdy box was largely intact with only a few dented corners and some minor punctures. Upon opening the box, the frame, wheels, seatpost and seat arrived well protected with foam pipe tubing covering the frame and foam wrap on everything else. Massive amounts of bubble wrap filled every available space. Kudos to the shipping department

Assembly was minimal. Attach handlebars. Replace Vision 30 wheels with my Mavics using the 11-42 cluster that came with the bike. Attach seatpost and seat. I replaced the seat with my Selle SMP Drakon which I have had for years and is well formed to my derrier. I did remove the chain and clean and dunk into molten paraffin wax. I just like to have non-greasy chains. Checked the torque on all the bolts. The ones Lynskey did were spot on. Checked the brakes. Even with changing the wheels, the discs were spot on as well with no rub. Shifter was adjusted perfectly as well!

Bike weight with wheels, pedals (Speedplay stainless steel spindles) seat, etc is 18#. No featherweight but not a slug either. This frame is a medium. I have not had a chance to ride it yet due to weather but will update soon.

Some pics. Sorry for the phone quality.


----------



## 1Lieutenant (Jul 25, 2012)

Lynskey R300 in its natural habitat


Went for my first ride with the bike. My ride was only 20 miles but was on the same route I have ridden for several years. Since I am using the same wheels, drivetrain, tires and similar handlebars (flat top flared) and saddle, differences should be due to the frame.

First: Despite similar geometries with my Look 765, the Lynskey R300 is not as upright. A little more towards performance rather than endurance, if that makes any sense. Despite being 67, I felt the position to be comfortable.

The bike itself rides smoothly with no evidence of twitchiness. Very stable with high speed downhills. Of course, my high speed may not be yours.... Acceleration and hill climbing were on par with the Look. What was most notable was the smoothness of the ride. The carbon fiber Look, with flax layers for vibration absorption works great, but the titanium frame is an order of magnitude improvement. Background vibrations that would normally be noted on the Look were completely absent with the Lynskey. Basically felt like I was riding on perfectly smooth asphalt. More severe shocks (like uneven pavement, potholes, etc) were much less jarring.


20 miles is not enough to formulate a definitive conclusion, but things are looking positive. One downside. the Lynskey is 1/2 pound heavier than the Look. Never seemed noticeable even on some seriously steep hills.


----------



## tiredparents (Nov 18, 2021)

you inspired me. needed a gravel bike. i pulled the trigger too and ordered a gr300 with the bronze etching.... so beautiful, cant wait to get delivery. deda elementi also has a gold carbon bar tape that looks like it would go very well with it


----------

